# Help, mon mac ne s'allume plus, écran noir et bip bip



## tomlegall (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon macbook ne s'allume plus.

Lorsque je veux l'allumer, il y a directement un bip bip qu'on entend, et l'écran reste noir.

La batterie est pleine, que je le branche ou non cela ne change rien.

Le voyant blanc en bas à droite clignote, mais rien ne se passe.

Quelqu'un aurait-il des conseils à me donner pour essayer de le faire démarer normalment ?

Ou dois-je dès demain l'emmener dans une boutique Apple spécialisée (j'habite Strasbourg, il y en a une).

Je vous remercie de votre aide, je suis vraiment en panique, j'ai pas mal de cours dessus.

Merci


----------



## schwebb (6 Avril 2009)

Hello, bienvenue, 

Tu peux déjà aller faire un tour là: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1365?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2009)

bip bip, ce n'est pas le Roadrunner mais sans doute la Ram. 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2674?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2341?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Flibust007 (7 Avril 2009)

Moon a raison, ce sont très certainement les mémoires.
Es-tu encore sous garantie, parcequ'alors  il vaut mieux te rendre d'office à la boutique spécialisée.
Sinon, essaie ceci, dans l'ordre :


1. Ta machine a peut-être subi un petit choc qui a eu pour conséquence de "déboiter" une ou plusieurs mémoires ram.
A ta place, j'ouvre le logement des ram et je m'assure qu'elle sont bien fixées dans leur logement et dans les griffes latérales.

2. Si cela perdure après, essaie de retirer une barrette et puis l'autre pour voir si ce n'est pas l'une d'entre elles qui fait défaut.

Sinon, ==> boutique spécialisée.


----------



## schwebb (7 Avril 2009)

Effectivement, c'est probablement la ram; ça figure (entre autres) sur la page que j'ai donnée en lien.


----------



## alaincha (7 Avril 2009)

Tu peux aussi compter le nombre de beeps ou de clignotements pour préciser la cause de la panne.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2009)

alaincha a dit:


> Tu peux aussi compter le nombre de beeps ou de clignotements pour préciser la cause de la panne.


Arf! Voilà l'article que je cherchais.


----------



## Olivier DCSTA (26 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Il m'est arrivé la même chose. Je regardais sur Canal+ un grand prix de formule 1 et d'un coup l'image à disparu puis un gros bip bip bip.

-J'ai ouvert mon MacBook Pro 17.
-J'ai débrancher la batterie puis j'ai enlever mes deux RAM de 4GO.
-J'ai remis une RAM et rebrancher la batterie.
-J'ai rallumé mon Mac ( le bip continué ).
-J'ai enlevé la RAM et j'ai mis l'autre RAM.
(Penser à débrancher la batterie avant chaque manipulation. Et rebrancher ensuite).
-J'ai rallumé mon Mac et plus de problème.

Je prévoit d'acheter une barrette de RAM et l’installer à la place de l'autre.

Bonne route à vous !


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2017)

@Olivier DCSTA
Tu sais depuis 2009, ils sont surement avec un autre Mac. 

Et je me demande toujours comment un nouvel inscrit pour son premier message, fait pour faire remonter des messages aussi vieux ?


----------

